# New coop built!



## glitterweazl (Apr 3, 2016)

So excited we finally have our coop finished enough that we moved the chickens and ducks in! They seem so much happier in it and have much more room. The coop isn't fully finished yet, but it is coming along really well! A few pics below. 





















And my favorite chick, Guin







Ignore my weird face


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How nice! It is coming along nicely. Who gets to paint it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, who's the artist in the family. I can see that one painted in a way that is absolutely adorable. Some building designs just lend themselves to artistic talents and this is one of them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I agree with Robin, it looks good so far and should be really cute when it's finished.


----------



## glitterweazl (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the base coat will be white. Otherwise, I'm the artist lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well Lowe's always has a stash of "OOps" paint, which might be good for trim.


----------



## glitterweazl (Apr 3, 2016)

That's an idea. Thanks!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

glitterweazl said:


> I think the base coat will be white. Otherwise, I'm the artist lol


White always works great since it helps keep the coop cooler during those Summer months. It's the same reasoning behind painting bee hive bodies white.


----------



## glitterweazl (Apr 3, 2016)

I didn't even think of that, though that is a great point. We found some cream paint here and did a quick base coat, though it'll need at least one more.


----------



## Baumanns (Jun 22, 2016)

You mentioned chickens and ducks. We are hoping to add chickens and ducks in the not too distant future. What kind of chickens and ducks do you have? I have read that you can combine them and I have read that you can't combine them. Do yours share the same space or are they divided? Any other advice you can think of would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ducks are supremely messy. The messier they are, the easier it is for bacteria to grow and cause problems for the chickens. 

It appears there is a mix of duck breeds. At least one appears to be a Modern.


----------



## glitterweazl (Apr 3, 2016)

We have some Ameraucana chickens and gold laced Wyandotte and 4 different kinds of duck. They share the same space, none of them have any issue with it


----------



## head (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi how are you all today I love chickens


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

head said:


> Hi how are you all today I love chickens


Welcome. Feel free to post pics of your chickens and coop if you wish.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome head!

Glitterweazl, did you finish painting the coop?


----------

